# Did I do the right thing?



## gazguildford (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi guys bit disappointed I didn't post this before doing it but here goes,
One of my holding OBs started to go belly up (her first lot of fry) she's been holding for what I think is a little over a week but I didn't want to loose her so I stripped her into a nursery tank the fry all still have big egg sacs most are alive from what I can tell,mum has been eating but she still doesn't look in good shape.
All the water is good ph, nitrite nitrates etc
Any advice?


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Try and get an egg tumbler for the fry and keep an eye on the female.


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

Float ? If she is still struggling to get upright, administer Epsom Salt at 1 tbsp. per 10 gallons.


----------



## gazguildford (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi thanks for the replies she seems perfectly fine now maybe she just found it hard going she did loose a lot of weight quickly.
I will be making a tumbler in the morning I rushed out to get the air stone and pump unit but in the hurry I left without my wallet just to add to the ****e day!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

The fry are likely to perish without flow/movement.


----------



## gazguildford (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks for the advice,
I made a tumbler out of a bubbler, hamsters water bottle a bit of foam and a auction clip from my external filter and I'm pretty impressed for my first attempt I seem to have 18 out of 21 fry alive at the moment and they look like they are doing ok.
If people are interested just leave a comment so I know then I will post regular up dates


----------



## gazguildford (Feb 5, 2014)

Hope this works


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Nice gaz! Just be sure to remove any dead ones you see.


----------



## gazguildford (Feb 5, 2014)

Cheers mate I've kept on top of that


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Are you noticing that the eggs are still moving around in the water flow? I think that is the most crucial aspect of the tumbler. You don't want the eggs to be stagnant, you want to replicate the gentle tumbling of the eggs in the mother's mouth.


----------



## gazguildford (Feb 5, 2014)

Yes the tumbler seems to be working


----------



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm pulling for these little guys and hope they make it! Keep posting with updates


----------



## gazguildford (Feb 5, 2014)

Sorry about the lack of updates.
The fry are doing well still being washed around in the flow and still with the egg sac BUT they are starting to control their mid tumble movements and as I watch them it's clear they are getting bigger, stronger and more controlled in their movements ill post an updated pic in a bit.
Gary


----------



## gazguildford (Feb 5, 2014)

Sorry about the poor quality pics

Getting stronger day by day


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Looking good. :thumb:


----------



## gazguildford (Feb 5, 2014)

Released the fry (all but 2) out of the tumbler today still have a bit of egg sac attached but they seem to rest then swim about so I'll see how they go with the freedom of their nursery tank


----------



## gazguildford (Feb 5, 2014)

Ok update
The fry are getting bigger every day and they are no longer black dots on egg sacs lol
Bit disappointed that only 11 out of the 21 have survived.
Sorry about the poor quality pic and my daughters taste in decoration/ hiding space
Gary


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

Not bad result for an emergency situation and first time...so don't beat yourself up. The babies look happy...


----------



## gazguildford (Feb 5, 2014)

update!
doing rather well


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## gazguildford (Feb 5, 2014)

Ok here's an update. Judging by the colours if this little one I'm guessing one of my ob zebras has been playing silly beggars with one of my dog tooth! What do you think?




Let me know what you guys think?


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

It's hard to tell if these are hybrids at this young age. What other species and what M:F ratios do you have if you know that info.


----------



## gazguildford (Feb 5, 2014)

So it's been a while since I last came on here but here is the progress!


And a quick reminder of what once was lol


----------

